# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Primobolan & Test Cyp 8 week cycle

## mg2336

Hey everyone! I figure I would post some before and after pics up here. The after pics will not be posted till the middle of the cycle and the end of it. I have my before pics. I am not happy with my before pics but I am aiming to change all of that. A few years ago I ran a winny/ test e/ Deca cycle and 6 months after that I did Test E only for 8 weeks. I was pretty big back then but I got a girlfriend and stopped spending my life in the gym. However, in the beginning of 2011 I was hitting the gym and turning into a beast again when I was in a serious car accident and hurt my back and was unable to workout for much of 2011. I went to the doctor and he fixed my back and now I am better than ever just need to build my strength back up.

Primobolan - 300mg/E3D for 13 weeks

Test E- 500mg/week for 14 weeks

HCG starting @ week 6 until PCT

PCT: nolvadex & Clomid

Start Stats- 6' @ 175 lbs.

Goal: Gain hard lean muscle & "freak like" strength

I am open to any feedback or questions. Thanks!

----------


## mg2336

even though it is only 2 weeks into my cycle I am going to update tmrw with some new pics. I cant stand to look at those pics above... I dont like the way I look at all...

----------


## mg2336

I have seen a huge increase in my overall strength but without the bloat which is good so far... Very happy so far and it is just really kicking in.. Please let me know what you guys think! Yes I know I gotta work on my abs...

.

----------


## DanB

sorry mate but i cant see your logic here, 8 weeks is too short for your test and 150mg primo is worthless, people run it at 10x's that dose for 16+ weeks to show any effect

----------


## DanB

also pct is poor

hcg is used on cycle not for pct

and clomid isnt enough on its own

are you using an a.i

what the macros of your daily diet? your pretty small lol i mean light for your height to start with which tells me your diet is lacking, and you need to sort it asap or your cycle may well become disappointing

muscles wont grow unless you feed them

----------


## DamageDealer

you'll have to use at least 600mg of primo weekly to experince any effect from it. also, your cycle should be 12 weeks and not 8. 8 is too short, because cyp really kicks in on week 4 or so, so basically you'll only experience 4 weeks of muscle growth. and add nolva to that clomid for pct. hcg is used on cycle.

----------


## juellz

I see progress

----------


## decaDump

> you'll have to use at least 600mg of primo weekly to experince any effect from it. also, your cycle should be 12 weeks and not 8. 8 is too short, because cyp really kicks in on week 4 or so, so basically you'll only experience 4 weeks of muscle growth. and add nolva to that clomid for pct. hcg is used on cycle.


I can't agree with you there in regards to 600 mg of primo and a 12 week cycle. A 12 week cycle is way too long. Keep the cycle at 8-9 or maybe 10 weeks. After week 6-7, you won't see much gains. Anything longer than a 9-10 week cycle is a waste. You'll literally be pumping more drugs into your system for no reason. I've done 300 mg of Primos a week (EOD 100 mg) and got awesome results with 250 mg of Testoviron EW. 

Don't listen to anyone that tells you to run a 12+ week cycle. It's not worth the risk. Keep it simple. Get your gains slowly and surely. 

Remember, it's not what you gain, it's what you maintain. 

dD

----------


## mg2336

UPDATE: Running a 12-13 week cycle and I also upped my primo dosages to 300mg e3d and test is 500mg of Test Enanthate per week. I appreciated all the feedback guys! 

ohhh and my PCT consists of clomid and nolvadex with HCG starting towards the end of my cycle until I start PCT

----------


## mg2336

i will toss up some progress pics in a few days... if anyone even cares to know my progress otherwise i will just kill the thread since I dont think many ppl are even interested...

----------


## Brohim

Start HCG week 3 not 6. And use an AI right away don't wait until issues come up.

----------


## Maikolo

You looked natty af hope 7 years later you've gained size lol

----------

